# Oldmiser gets another shooter for his collection



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well my friends & members of the forum...I have been talking to Matt AKA" you'll shoot your eye out" I commented on the hpde

slingshots of multi colours....they are crazy looking colour's....so we struck up a deal..& Matt sent me a shooter..

I must say very well done..fits the hand well..band attachment is simple to use..COLOUR is just crazy looking..

I have shot this shooter for a few days now..went thru 2 band sets already..took me about 10 or so shots to get it dialed in for how I shoot....I opted to use tabs...to me anyway seems to shoot better & no ware on the band set...Plus seems more accurate

Matt thank you so much..You have a real winner here for a shooter..is a real pleasure to shoot.....

All I can say guys or gals you should try this shooter matt makes...I am sure you will like it...

Thank you for viewing & for any comments you have...you are my family...

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The collection keeps growing . Have fun OM !


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

YSYEO makes a very fine catty indeed!!! I love the color in that one OM, good score !!!


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Awesome looking frame! Enjoy it!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you for your kind words my friend..Oh yeah this shooter is awesome to shoot... Like I said you owe it too your self to pick up one

and per say you do not really like it for some reason you can always make a trade with it......OM


----------



## dbs9164 (Aug 18, 2015)

I also have one of the these, only a different color scheme. I can only shoot it OTT style though. It might be the way I shoot, but I can only shoot TTF on large wide gap forked slings. Anything else, I get constant fork hits. Getting back to this sling, it is a nice shooter for me using the OTT style. It fits easily in my pockets too. A real nice addition to my collection.


----------



## Randysavage (Aug 4, 2014)

That looks amazing OM looks like a great shooter!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm glad you like it OM!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> I'm glad you like it OM!


Thank Matt for a nice shooter that you are making...I have been thinking of a Top Shot Shooter...As just maybe that might be a nice

shooter for hunting small game..Squirrels & Rabbits.....

AKAOldmiser


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

I'll second all the positive comments. Just got 2 from Matt and can't put them down - absolute joy to shoot!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Patriotic colors too... a fine work, and up front and personal when it comes to votin' time too. HDPE is so smooth and nice...especially with Matt's perfection involved. Those gypsy tabs can be moved to TTF or OTT, I hadn't realized this (dahh...where is Chuck?).

Matt may have suggestions on how to TTF this frames regarding pouch and banding. With the wrong bands and pouch, fork hits are an issue even for wide frames. My frames are wide and with some stiff pouches...fork hits. But if OTT works, why change it? Perhaps it's best just to practice OTT to get used to it..just balance ammo weight with bnanding to eliminate slap.

I got a fork hit today experimenting with an innertube rubber pouch I made to try the concept. Interesting idea but leather never gave that frame a hit...just a case in pount about pouches and fork hits.


----------



## Themexicanshooter (Mar 12, 2014)

Looks very comfortable


----------

